# Movie lines you'll always remember



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2007)

This weekend I was watching "The Four Feathers" with Heath Ledger (an older movie) and came across a line "God put you in my way". Hmm..never heard that before.

For some strange reason...quite possibly because we're strange - my family tends to "collect" sayings from movies and then throw them out in conversations sometimes.

Here are some that come to mind right off...

"You had me at hello" - Jerry McGuire

"Leave the gun...take the cannoli" - The Godfather (I think??)

"Just call me Joe." - You've Got Mail (I'm going by memory on that one too)

and now for two that I picked up on in Ocean's Thirteen...

"You shook Sinatra's hand" 

and

"Sure as **** ( :litterhealthy ain't sad" - (I hope I edited this enough)


So - what lines do you remember from movies?

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Nov 25, 2007)

"Headlines don't sell papes, Newsies sell papes" - _Newsies_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 26, 2007)

Do not get me started on this one:biggrin2:.

Let's see, one of my favorites is National Lampoon's European Vacation:

"What are you doing, Dad?"

"Ohp, just lookin for the Bible, there it is!" -When he tries to see how firm the mattress is at the first hotel and bounces off onto the floor, haha.

Oh, and Russ saying to his sister, "Oh,I think there'sonly two channels and no mtv", sister says "I think that's all there are Russ" Russ says "No!, No!" almost crying, hee.

Later, she's flipping channels and asks him what he wants to watch "Cheese or snow?"

"Julia Gulia" from The Wedding Singer, realizing what her married name would be...:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 26, 2007)

_*"Katherine "Katie" McLoughlin*: I believe there is a force in this world that lives beneath the surface. Something primitive and wild. That awakens when you need an extra push just to survive. Like wild flowers that bloom after a fire that turns the forest black. Most people are afraid of it and keep it burried deep inside themselves. But there will always be a few people who have the courage to love what is untamed inside of us."

_*- Flicka

*_

*"Spartan King Leonidas*: Spartans! Ready your breakfast and eat hearty... For tonight, we dine in hell!"

_*- 300



*_"*Ron Burgundy*: I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."_

*- Anchorman*


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 26, 2007)

The Wizard of Oz

Scarecrow: I haven't got a brain... only straw. 
*Dorothy*: How can you talk if you haven't got a brain? 
*Scarecrow*: I don't know... But some people without brains do an awful lot of talking... don't they? 
*Dorothy*: Yes, I guess you're right



Psycho

Norman Bates: We all go a little mad sometimes.



and of course, Ah-h-h-h-h-h-hnold, I'll be back.


----------



## EileenH (Nov 26, 2007)

Dirty Dancing: "Nobody puts Baby in the corner".

Idiocracy: "It's got electrolytes!"


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 26, 2007)

ghostbusters: I feel like the bottom of a taxi cab


----------



## katt (Nov 26, 2007)

from sisterhood of the traveling pants:

bailey: " Being happy isn't having everything in your life be perfect. Maybe it's about stringing together all the little things like wearing these pants or getting to a new level of Dragon's Lair - making those count for more than the bad stuff. Maybe we just get through it... and that's all we can ask for. "

Lena: "despite everything he's suffered he can still look at life in the most uncomplicated way. I've never known that kind of faith. It makes me so sad that people like Kostas and Bridget who have lost everything can still be open to love... while I, who have lost nothing, am not."

from the wedding date:

kat: "Nothing that a bottle of Jack and a straight razor won't fix."

okay, that is all for now, i could go on, but i will spare ya'll the pain!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 26, 2007)

POTC - "Where has all the rum gone?"


----------



## tamnjo (Nov 26, 2007)

the one i can remeber the best and i thought was the funniest had to be from the movie Bring It On: All Or Nothing.

Ciara says: But if you move, who will help me remember my locker combination?

Brittany says: Oh it's your birthday.

Ciara says: My birthday's in April.

Bittany says: Sweetie, your combination is the digits of your birthday.

Ciara says: OH!!! What are digits?

haha! that was one of the funniest things ever. i dont really do a very good job explaining it but it was really funny. please forgive me if the lines are a bit off:brownbunny


----------



## missyscove (Nov 26, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> POTC - "Where has all the rum gone?"


I forgot about that one!


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 26, 2007)

aw.. you made me ink....- finding nemo


----------



## JimD (Nov 26, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> > POTC - "Where has all the rum gone?"
> ...



"But!!!....Why is the rum gone??":duel





"*Put the bunny back in the box*."


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 26, 2007)

*Crying Girl:* [Crying] I wish we were all happy like we used to be in 
middle school. I wish I could bake a cake full of rainbows and smiles and 
everyone would eat and be happy.

*Damian:* She doesn't even go here! 

*Ms. Norbury:*Do you even go this school?)

No...I just have a lot of feelings...


----------



## JimD (Nov 26, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> "cannoli"




I love canoli....

....and I think it was The Godfather


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I did have to look up most of these to get the exact quotes (otherwise I would've mucked them up), but these are from some of my favorite movies:*

City of Angels*

"I would rather have had one breath of her hair, one kiss from her mouth, one touch of her hand, than eternity without it."

*Watership Down*

"All the world will be your enemy, Prince with a Thousand Enemies, and whenever they catch you, they will kill you. But first they must catch you, digger, listener, runner, prince with a swift warning." 

*Jaws*

"You're gonna need a bigger boat."

*Jurassic Park*

"Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could they didn't stop to think if they should."

"God creates Man, Man destroys God, Man creates dinosaur."
"Dinosaurs eat Man, Woman inherits the Earth."

"Yeah, but when the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists."
*
You've Got Mail*

"I turn on my computer, I wait impatiently as it boots up. I go online, and my breath catches in my chest until I hear three little words: You've got mail. I hear nothing; not even a sound on the streets of New York, just the beat of my own heart. I have mail. From you."

*Star Wars*

"Remember, the force will be with you, always."

"Fear is the path to the Dark Side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering."

*Bruce Almighty*

"...Grace...you want her back?" 
"No. I want her to be happy, no matter what that means. I want her to find someone who will treat her with all the love she deserved from me. I want her to meet someone who will see her always as I do now, through Your eyes."
"Now THAT'S a prayer."

*Trains, Planes and Automobiles*

"Those aren't PILLOWS!!!!"

"What do you suppose the temperature is?"
"ONE."

*Wuthering Heights*

"And yet...he's more myself than I am. Whatever our souls are made of, his and mine are the same and Linton's is as different as frost from fire. Ellen...I _am_ Heathcliff!!"
*
Dirty Harry*

"I know what you're thinking: "Did he fire six shots, or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But, being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya punk?"

*A Christmas Story*

"Aunt Clara had for years not only perpetually labored under the delusion that I was 4 years old, but also a girl."

"Oooh fuuudge! Only I didn't say "Fudge." I said THE word, the big one, the queen-mother of dirty words, the "F-dash-dash-dash" word!"

"My father wove a tapestry of profanity which to this day is still hovering somewhere over Lake Michigan."

"Deck the halls with bells of frory, fra ra ra ra ra ra." (LOL....anyone who knows this movie understands this quote...the visual of Christmas dinner in the Chinese restaurant...:biggrin2


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Pre-battle scene from *Gladiator*:

"If you should find yourselfalone, ridingin green fields with the sun on your face, do notbe troubled; for you are in Elysium, and you're already dead."

"What we do in life, echoes in eternity."

"At my signal, unleash hell."

When Maximus reveals himself:

"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, Commander of the armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius, father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife, and I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."

Whew, I need to go home and watch Gladiator right now!

from *Last of the Mohicans*:

"Stay alive, no matter what occurs. Just stay alive. I *WILL* find you."

from *Forrest Gump*:

"Me and Jen-ny was like peas and carrots."

"Sorry I had a fight in the middle of your Black Panther party."

"And that's all I have to say about that."

from *In the Land of Women*:

"I love, I *LOVE* Orange Julius."

from *Old School*:

"Blue,YOU'RE MY BOY!!!"

"We're going streaking!"

"Once it hits your lips, it'sso good!"



I keep editing because I keep thinking of more!


----------



## amberelizabeth (Nov 27, 2007)

well i can't believe no one has said this one yet, but i'm a TOTAL sap:

*from the notebook:
*_The best love is the kind that awakens the soul and makes us reach for more, that plants a fire in our hearts and brings peace to our minds. And that's what you've given me. That's what I'd hoped to give you forever._

_i want all of you, forever, you and me, every day_

*The Goonies:
*_heeeey yooooooou guuuuuysssss!!!!_

*Toy Story:
*_There's a snake in my boots!_

_To Infinity and Beyond! _

*Elf:
*_SON OF A NUTCRACKER!!!_

_Us elves try to stick to the 4 main food groups: candy, candy canes, candy corn, and syrup! _

_I'm just a cotton-headed ninnymuggins_

_i like to smile, smiling's my favorite!_

_the best way to spread Christmas cheer, is singing loud for all to hear._

Ok i have to stop now, but there are SOOO MANY i could keep going...geesh


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Look what I found!

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/List_of_films#F

Have fun!

Just click on the movie title and tons of quotes pop up.


----------



## amberelizabeth (Nov 27, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Oh my gosh! Look what I found!
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/List_of_films#F
> 
> ...


you do know that now i'm going to become a complete waste of space and spend the rest of my workday probably on this site...HAHAHAHA :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

I have an awful memory for films, I can't remember what's in them, or even if I've seen them

But my ultimate quote is from Independence Day, when Will Smith crashes the alien aircraft and goes, quite simply

'Oops'.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay...I have to admit one of my less bright moments here. Snuggy'smom, when I originally watched Gladiator and Glutumous Maximus (or whatever Russell Crowe's character's name was) said "At my signal, unleash hell", hehe...you know what I thought for a moment or two? I thought the dog they were showing in the movie was named Hell...and I thought, 'what the _#%[email protected]!_...? All these big, tough, well-muscled He-men warriors, and they're going to sic one measly dog on the bad guys?'
:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Okay...I have to admit one of my less bright moments here. Snuggy'smom, when I originally watched Gladiator and Glutumous Maximus (or whatever Russell Crowe's character's name was) said "At my signal, unleash hell", hehe...you know what I thought for a moment or two? I thought the dog they were showing in the movie was named Hell...and I thought, 'what the _#%[email protected]!_...? All these big, tough, well-muscled He-men warriors, and they're going to sic one measly dog on the bad guys?'


That is too funny! Hey, that was onebad-a** dog though. I think he actually did take out one or two of the bad guys.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 27, 2007)

haha, I remembered one.

School of Rock:

jack black: I've touched your kids, and im pretty sure they've touched me too."

Im not sure if tats exactly how it goes, but it is sssoo hilarious!

lol, I love that movie.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 27, 2007)

Idon't kow where to begin...

"Where's the rum gone?"- POTC

"We want a shrubery!"- Holy Grail

"Me fail Engilsh, that's unpossible!" - Simpsons season 6

"Juicy fish, so nice and sweet..." - LOTR

"Don't think he knows about second supper Pip." - LOTR

"Hit the pillow, it makes you feel better!" - I don't rember the name!!

"Plus he can cut guns in half with his mind!" "Really i hadn't heard that!" - Mystery Men

"The Larch" - Mounty Python

"You may have seen a house fly, mabey even a horse fly, but I bet you aint never seen a donkey fly!!" - Shrek

I could keep going.....


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 27, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> haha, I remembered one.
> 
> School of Rock:
> 
> ...


lol!!! That movie's awesome!!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I've got more....

"Hey Marge were's that thing.. you know.. for digging food?" "You mean a spoon?" "Yeah, gimme, gimme, gimme!!" - Simpsons

"The Black Vegtable!" - Black Adder

"You must cut down the tallest tree in the forest with.... a herring!!!" - Holy Grail

"e a a summdomen yay, dome es ay e reck we aim.. *wack*" - Hoyl Grail (the monks)

"Nee" - Holy Grail

"I said WE!" - SNL

"McGruber.." - SNL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

:litterhealthy:'s FULL

Christmas Vacation :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a few more, from one of my favorite movies...Steel Magnolias

"I'm pleasant dammit, I'm _pleasant_!! I saw Drummond at the Piggly Wiggly and I smiled at the son-of-a-b*** before I could help myself."

"My momma brought me up right. I haven't left the house without Spandex on these thighs since I was 14."

"Why Ouiser, you sound almost chipper today. What happened, you run over a small child or something?"

"The only difference between us and the animals is our ability to accessorize."

(M'Lynn, mourning the death of her daughter):
"No! No! No! It's not supposed to happen this way! I'm supposed to go first. I've always been ready to go first! I-I don't think I can take this! I-I don't think I can take this! I-I just wanna *hit* somebody 'til they feel as bad as I do! I just wanna *hit* something! I wanna *hit it hard*!"
(Clairee pushes Ouiser in front of M'Lynn):
"Here! Hit this*! Go ahead M'Lynn, *slap her*!"

"There's so much static electricity in this room, I pick up everything except boys and money!"

"That is one ugly dog. What kind of dog is that?" 
"If it had hair, it'd be a Saint Bernard."

"Smile...it increases your face value."

"I'm not crazy, I've just been a very bad mood for the last 40 years."


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Nov 30, 2007)

[line]*Sword and the **Sorcerer*: (it is the dark ages and a gang of soldiers has just attempted to rape a maiden when the hero comes to her aid) Hero "That's a very small threat." Solidier looks down.

*Ghostbusters:* "Let's split up, that way we can do more damage."

*Silence of the Lambs: *"With some fava beans and a nice chianti"

*Holy Grail - Monty Python*: "Couldn't I have just a little peril"

*Terminator*: "I'll be back"

*Harry met Sally:* " I'll have what she's having."

*Gone With the Wind:* "I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies."

*Young Frankenstein:* "What Great Knockers"


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 30, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> POTC - "Where has all the rum gone?"




HAHAHAHAHA! Ryan, our friends, and myself use this quote every day .


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2007)

POTC2 "Elizabeth!" *turns and whispers* "Hide the rum."


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 30, 2007)

The Naked Gun - *Bingo!* :biggrin2:

I was honestly laughing for about 10 minutes after that line. I love that film!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Nov 30, 2007)

"They may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom" - William Wallace- Braveheart

my hero


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine are kinda stupid... cause we quote them so often...

From Superman Returns....

*Wow Lex, thats really something..*
(I say this EVERYTIME my husband shows me something I have absolutly NO intrest in, like table saws in fashion colors or something, and now my kids do it too)

From The 40 year old Virgin-

Everytime one of us injures ourselves.....

*OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KELLY CLARKSOOOOOOOOOOOON*


And if we forget to say that, it's usually..

*Oh HELP ME TOM CRUISE.. HELP ME OPRAH*....From Talledega Nights..


And when we're showing animals..

*If you aint first, yer last*.. again, from Talledega Nights..

And the last one.. is REALLY stupid..

I have a Dodge Daytona Truck... yanno the muscle trucks with the spoilers, Limited Edition, came in orange or silver only..well on a recent trip to go for pigs, I was stuck behind the Ag truck haulin a livestock trailer and they were doin like 30 in a 65.. so I punched it and went around them, didn't think anything about it...months later I heard that I *think im somethin cause I had to show off and blow the doors off the Ag truck*.. so aside from the running jokes about me pullin into parking lots at events and announcing everyone should report to the lot to put the doors back on their vehicles.. I always say.. when passing someone involved in FFA... *Hakuna Matata B**ches* From Talledega Nights.... I know.. stupid.. but it makes me giggle EVERYTIME!

Zin


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooh this is fun!



Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring:

*Frodo*: I wish the ring had never come to me. I wish none of this had happened. 

*Gandalf*: So do all who live to see such times. But that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us.



Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers:

*Frodo*: I can't do this, Sam. 

*Sam*: I know. It's all wrong. By rights we shouldn't even be here. But we are. It's like in the great stories, Mr. Frodo; the ones that really mattered. Full of darkness and danger, they were. And sometimes you didnât want to know the end... because how could the end be happy? How could the world go back to the way it was, when so much bad had happened? 

But in the end, itâs only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines, it will shine out the clearer. Those were the stories that stayed with you that meant something, even if you were too small to understand why. But I think, Mr. Frodo, I do understand. I know now. Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back, only they didnât. They kept going... because they were holding on to something. 

*Frodo*: What are we holding on to, Sam? 

*Sam*: That thereâs some good in this world, Mr. Frodo. And itâs worth fighting for.



Labrynth

"Through dangers untold and hardships unnumbered, I have fought my way here to the castle beyond the Goblin City to take back the child that you have stolen, for my will is as strong as yours, and my kingdom is as great â _You have no power over me"_



And these are from a TV show so Im cheating here 

From Buffy the Vampire Slayer:

"Everything here is hard, and bright, and violent. Everything I feel, everything I touch - this is hell. Just getting through the next moment, and the one after that - knowing what I've lost..."



Anya: "I don't understand! I don't understand how this all happens. How we go through this. I mean, I knew her, and then she's... there's just a body, and I don't understand why she just can't get back in it and not be dead anymore. It's stupid. It's mortal and stupid. And Xander's crying and not talking. And I was having fruit punch, and I thought, well, Joyce will never have any more fruit punch, ever. And she'll never have eggs or yawn or brush her hair. Not ever. And no one will explain to me why."



"The hardest thing in this world is to live in it"


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh I thought of another!

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire:

"Dark and difficult times lie ahead, soon we must all face the choice, between what is right and what is easy"


----------



## JimD (Dec 8, 2007)

"There comes a time when all of the cosmic tumblers have clicked into place, and the universe opens itself up for a few seconds to show you what's possible."







~Field of Dreams~


----------



## okiron (Dec 8, 2007)

Me and my friends are more into quoting stand up comics than movie lines.

"I took 2 hits of Mitsubishi extacy!"

" I'm breathing! Leave me alone!"

- Pablo Fransisco


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 26, 2007)

Last night I was rewatching one of my favorite movies (The Christmas Shoes) and I heard a line that I'll probably not forget...

Rob Lowe is standing at the cashier in the store as they're closing on Christmas Eve....he's been doing everything wrong with his family and he doesn't understand his wife nor she him. Earlier in the movie she talks about how there are two people in the same house...and sometimes they share the same bed...but they aren't there together.

Oh - he also lost his mom just shortly before this scene as she passed away suddenly.

So he's holding last minute gifts in his hands and the clerk says to him, "Are you ready?" and he's like 'Huh?" and the clerk goes.."to cash out."

He looks at the clerk and thinks about it "Are you ready to cash out?"...and suddenly he says, "No I'm not..." and puts the stuff down and goes in search of his wife and daughter.

I love it when movie lines resonate with something inside us...make us realize something about ourselves or our beliefs or whatever. 

"Are you ready to cash out?"....really makes me wonder...is all that "stuff" in my hands what will really matter when it IS time to cash out.

Just Peg's ramblings....feel free to move on...

Peg


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 28, 2007)

OH - I love movies !!

"He don't eat no meat? He don't eat no meat? That's okay - I fix lamb."*My Big Fat Greek Wedding*

"Don't lump me in with you!" *The Ringer*

"I could wear the leather jacket, which I know you hate - or this. So I wear this, ridiculous thing,for you."* My Cousin Vinny*

"Are you aware of the growing cholesterol problem in this country?"* My Cousin Vinny*

"God bless you Jimmy! God bless your heart!"*Blades of Glory*

"Do you know what it's like stalking a has-been?" *Blades of Glory*

"You can always trust a dishonest man to be dishonest. It' the honest ones you have tolook out for." *POTC*

"It'll test your head, and your mind, and your brain too."* School of Rock*

"Napoleon, don't be jealous that I've been chatting on line with babes all day. Plus we both know I'm training to be a cage fighter." (and just about anything else from *Napoleon Dynamite*)

And on a more serious note from *Evan Almighty*:

Reporter:"Why do think God chose you?"

Evan: "He chose all of us."


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 28, 2007)

*EileenH wrote: *


> Dirty Dancing: "Nobody puts Baby in the corner".


Gotta love that one lol


----------

